# Textfeld hit alert Ausgabe



## avagoal (14. Nov 2011)

hi leuts,

bin grad dabei eine kleine Website Studien bedingt über HTML zu programmieren und muss nun ein Textfeld erstellen und ein Button und wenn ich etwas in das Textfeld eingebe und den Button drücke soll nun das was ich im Textfeld eingegeben habe in einem alert Fenster ausgegeben werden...was muss ich dann bei onKlick=... eingeben damit er den Text aus dem Textfeld den ich eingeben habe, ausgegeben wird...es muss immer der selbe Text sein den ich im textfeld eingebe


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Nov 2011)

```
<form>
<label>Mein Textfeld</label>
<input type="text" name="textfeld" value="Hier wurde ganz viel Text eingetragen" />
<br />
<input type="button" value="KLick mich" onclick="alert(this.form.textfeld.value);" />
</form>
```

voila


----------



## avagoal (14. Nov 2011)

das hat wunderbar funktioniert, danke. aber jetzt hab ich das kleine pröblemchen, das ich vor der Textausgabe einen anderen text ausgeben soll, was man ja eigentlich mit '     ' macht aber wenn ich das bei onclick drauf haue, liest er wieder nix, wie schaffe ich es einen text einzugeben der mit der texteingabe, ausgegeben wird...


----------



## avagoal (14. Nov 2011)

ok ich habs, es ist + -.-


----------

